

TSA checkpoint groping - daimyoyo
http://www.economist.com/blogs/gulliver/2010/11/checkpoint_groping

======
jonhendry
Might as well just wear these for your flights:
<http://www.bigfeetpjs.com/pajama-sleepwear/201.html>

Footy pajamas: no shoes or belt to take off. With the drop seat for easy TSA
access.

